# Fear of peers



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

I think when i go to school again im gonna be so afraid facing my peers again. Do you feel the same way sometimes? What am i going to do? Help pls...


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

Yes I spend my life like that, especially after vacation time... or even a weekend away from them LOL.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

i can't face them anymore i think, but i just gotta do it?


----------



## Shiftie (Apr 18, 2008)

Around peers is by far when I get the most anxious, especially when they are talking about stuff I can't relate too e.g going out and getting drunk. I try and sit back and avoid the loudest people. To be honest for the first few days I try and avoid everyone.

Once I kinda get a feel for who I know I won't like, and who I could potentially tolerate, I just take it from there, gradually building up my confidence and trying to get more involved with one or two people. I just tell myself that most of the stuff people are saying is bull **** anyway, and so you shouldn't be intimidated by any of it.


----------

